# Sig Pro?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone here have a Sig Pro (the new, polymer Sig)?

I haven't found one to check out in person yet - I'll probably have tow ait until I go to the next big Houston gun show. But, upon reading up people's reviews on the gun on other sites, it seems like a good gun. I've seen many comments stating that the trigger pull is smoother than the metal Sigs).


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

The SigPro has actually been out for many years. I don't own one, but they have a classic Sig reputation: reliable and strong, right out of the box. The only thing stopping me from owning one is that I don't like the way they fit my hand. Other than that, I'd be all over 'em.


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

I seriously considered the Pro line but found that the classic series fit my hand better. Reliability is similar to the classics any many people swear by their Pros.


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

GunCastGuy said:


> The SigPro has actually been out for many years. I don't own one, but they have a classic Sig reputation: reliable and strong, right out of the box. The only thing stopping me from owning one is that I don't like the way they fit my hand. Other than that, I'd be all over 'em.


I, too, have the classic pistols. Not a big fan of plastic handguns, sorry. Some have told me the SigPros are a bitch to disassemble and assemble.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it's a moot point now - I have an HK USP compact now - things changed since I first posted that.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Sig Pro 2340*

:-D My Police department Issued the Sig Pro 2340 in 357 Sig in 2000. These had the lawyer conversion to DAO. Mine had mismatched night sights that were approx a foot low at 25 yards. this was not fixed until 2005 but then I was not a line officer and they were accurate enough for qualifications.  There were several guns received like this. I assume that they had put a 40 S&W slide on the 357 Sig barrel.  I really like the 357 Sig round and I have never seen a malfunction of the gun in the many thousands of rounds That I have seen fired. :shock: The DAO feature is not too bad but I would prefer TDA.  The sig Pro came with 2 differend grips most of us use the (small) grip with only the Moose using the large grip.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

I just paid for my SP 2022 in .40 but because of paperwork it will stay with the store for a bit. Not an issue, as the store is also the range I shoot at.

Shipwreck--our hands must be fastly different! I shot better off-hand at 75 feet than primary hand at 50 feet with the H&K USP! Glad someone likes them. The large grip is what sold me on the gun. I have a moderate sized palm for a 6' male but very long fingers. The shop folks were not only friendly but didn't hesitate to swap out the grips and let me see how things felt.

I'll report back as I get to know the gun better, and if anyone has any questions, let me know. Um, I'm not about to let it get run over though. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I found the grip too fat for my hands as soon as I picked it up. Anyway, that's why there are so many guns out there


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I found the grip too fat for my hands as soon as I picked it up. Anyway, that's why there are so many guns out there


Yup. My fingers are very long and the sig pro with the large grip form fits *so* nicely. The P-99 was the top choice for a while; it was one of the first pistols that just felt right in my hand. It also shot very sweet!

ciao!

leam


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

229DAK said:


> I, too, have the classic pistols. Not a big fan of plastic handguns, sorry. Some have told me the SigPros are a bitch to disassemble and assemble.


This is true only if the person who told you this is absolutely without any manual dexterity. Although the Pro breaks down differently than the Classic Sigs, it is extremely easy to break down and put back together.
This is coming to you from a guy, me, who lives in a home where the standing rule is, " Keep all tools and repair jobs away from Hal (me)"


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

I have an SP2009 and the breakdown is ridiculously easy. Lock the slide and hold it back with one hand, push out the slide lock lever with the other, let the slide go forward and your done. 

I will say, however, that changing the grips on the frame of the gun is insanely difficult. It doesn't make any sense; the rest of the gun is engineered immaculately, but then they sigarms hired a herd of damned monkeys to do the grip job. 

Normally this wouldn't make any difference, as people would quickly find whether they liked the small grip or the large one, but I like to switch them because while the smaller grip fits my hand a lot better, the larger grip looks so much better.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> I have an SP2009 and the breakdown is ridiculously easy. Lock the slide and hold it back with one hand, push out the slide lock lever with the other, let the slide go forward and your done.
> 
> I will say, however, that changing the grips on the frame of the gun is insanely difficult. It doesn't make any sense; the rest of the gun is engineered immaculately, but then they sigarms hired a herd of damned monkeys to do the grip job.
> 
> Normally this wouldn't make any difference, as people would quickly find whether they liked the small grip or the large one, but I like to switch them because while the smaller grip fits my hand a lot better, the larger grip looks so much better.


I just picked up a 2009 and really am surprised at how well we like it, as for the grip remove and replace,, a flat edge screw driver make a 2 second job of that. Try it

Ron


----------



## traincop (Dec 15, 2006)

I carry a 2340 on duty. Its not bad handles like a ruger.No problems so far if there is a way to break something a cop will find how.Then proceed to do it,


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*New Jersey?*



traincop said:


> I carry a 2340 on duty. Its not bad handles like a ruger.No problems so far if there is a way to break something a cop will find how.Then proceed to do it,


I asked a NJ Transit cop how he liked his when I was running back and forth between Philly and NYC a few months back. He was cool about it, said he wasn't crazy about the action of the pistol; he wanted a Sig classic instead. Nice guy. He also said it shot like a Ruger.

That wasn't you, was it?

I really like my 2340. My buddy had a 229 and it was nice too. He had to sell it because of some money problems.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmm. I see these at gun shows fairly cheap. I might have to think about one. 

Worth swapping a Glock 19 over?


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*G19 or SigPro?*



Spenser said:


> Hmm. I see these at gun shows fairly cheap. I might have to think about one.
> 
> Worth swapping a Glock 19 over?


I dunno, Spens, a Glock 19 does a lot of things very well. It's concealable, has great capacity in a small package, and always goes bang.

I bought my SigPro 2340 because the right price came along, because I wanted a very 'shootable' .40, and because Sigs are so smooth-shooting. Mine is very accurate. End of the range day with a buddy and we realized we had two full water jugs left we hadn't shot. I took two shots at the top of a full water jug off-hand, kind of aiming for the cap, and was disappointed when there was no pop, no splash. Scratched my head for a sec. Cleared the range and walked up to the bottle: there were two tiny holes just above the water line, touching. Problem with Sigs is if you aren't shooting good groups, you can't blame the gun.

The Sig has a slightly higher bore axis than the Glock, is a little taller and chubbier, and will be a little trickier / more expensive to get mags / holsters for. However, they're reliable, great shooters, and pretty damn affordable. It has a lot of the same features as the HK USP, but I like the trigger a lot better.


----------



## Scott_L (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sig Pro*

Hi, I have a Sig Pro 2022 and it's very good, except the grip. It isn't bad but the sig P228 has a better one ... God bless ya!


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

I've had a Sig Pro 2340 for along time, In fact my gun serial numbers are only in the 6K range. I love my Sig Pro very accurate. It is as or better then my 3rd Generation Smith 5906. The only thing I did not like about it is that it has the proprietary Sig rail so I had to put a Surefire M10 rail adapter on it. I think I paid about $425 new at an old gun store I used to work at in Lyons Il. Came with factory case and 2 12 rounders. The down side is, outside of replacing the grips with smaller factory grips, there is no aftermarket grips available in wood or plastic.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mariano said:


> The down side is, outside of replacing the grips with smaller factory grips, there is no aftermarket grips available in wood or plastic.


You will find that to be the case with ANY poly frame produced. I opted for a Hogue slip on with the finger grooves for my SP2022.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

That is a nice looking Sig, I like it a lot.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

*sp2009*

I have an sp2009 9mm, & I love it. It has almost 4000 rounds through it & shoots great. Not the easiest gun to find a holster for though. I ended up just getting the poly one from sig.
On a side note: I just got 2 new mags from sig for it, & they now have indicator holes on the spine of the mag (like a glock mag) Vs. on the side like they were before. Nice new feature:smt023


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

I have the SP2022 and I love it. Just over $400 bucks for a sig with 2 -15 round clips, night sights, etc. is a steal. Its one of the more accurate guns I have shot, feels great in my hand, etc. I like a bit of a fat pistol for a range gun which this one fits really well. 

I think this is one under rated sig that is a great bang for the buck. I have around 2400 rounds through it in the last 1.5 months and I have never had an issue with the pistol. No FTF's or FTE's ever. And best of all, you still get that great Sig trigger


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> You will find that to be the case with ANY poly frame produced. I opted for a Hogue slip on with the finger grooves for my SP2022.


nice!


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Found mine used. Unlike a lot of folks the medium grip fits my hand perfectly


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

group17 said:


> Found mine used. Unlike a lot of folks the medium grip fits my hand perfectly


Bautiful. I don't think this model gets the credit it should. There aren't too many out there, but the few owners that are lucky enough to have one seem to be in love with them.
Picking mine up tomorrow! Found mine used as well. W/ Stainless slide, .40S&W. :mrgreen:
I agree, I've heard many complaints about the grip size, but I think it is extremely comfortable. I don't have huge hands or anything, but it feels great.
Although, I haven't actually fired it yet. This is just based on hours of fondling it in the store before I pulled my wallet out. Unless there's a problem at the range and I find out I perfer my XD, the SP will be my main carry gun.:smt023


----------

